# Daisy split her nail...



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

or something of the sort.. i was out back playing with the dogs .. they were running around, having fun.. then i noticed Daisy's front right dew claw bleeding.. got it cleaned u and it looks like this.. what is that pink thing? it was bleeding in between there and the nail


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

It kinda looks how crush's nail looked when he got it caught in the cobble stone here. that pink could it be the quick? thats what it was on crush, his nail eventually fell off I think it took a few weeks for it to actually come off though turned black and blue. After we got him to stop chewing on it and licking it it has grown back luckly though. { the quick stayed the nail just fell off}


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like the quick came out from under the nail.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

ouch.. its gotta be painful for her.. so will the nail fall off and a new one will grow in?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it will most likely fall off if thats her quick , hard to tell if she is just missing part of her nail or if it lifted all of it off? with crush it kinda bent all of his nail so was just hanging on I didnt pull it off cause like you said its painful and I was worried it would get infected if i exposed it. Eventually his did fall off, just keep an eye on it , you may see it change a few colors like a bruise. I have heard some storys about them not growing back and was worried crush's wouldnt however his did grow back. But he was biting and licking at it when it was growing and to keep him from stopping the growth i had to put bitter spray on it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wrap it up and watch it like you did with the other ones foot a couple weeks ago. That nail looks like it wasn't as short as her others, if so try to keep it shorter so it doesn't catch. I do believe the pink part is the quick ;(


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

If its the quick i would cut the rest of the nail down to where the quick is, trying not to cut the quick itself.. Otherwise you'll need to pack the quick to stop bleeding and wrap it for a day or two.. Otherwise the nail will grow mine.. Has happened a lot with me, those dew claws can snag on anything.. Whether its playing, jumping on couch, grabbing a boar or deer, decoy.. etc.. It happens..

If the quick is not damaged it shouldn't have any discomfort, just be careful not to allow to grab stuff with her paws for a week or two until it starts to grow back.. Depending on how far its damaged will depend on how fast.. Last time Kilie split her dew claw was in August, stripped it right down to the fur.. Full quick exposed.. Took a little over a month for the shell/nail to grow back over it and another few weeks to grow further out to cut again..


----------

